# best benchtop jointer



## markswoodcraft (Aug 5, 2012)

I've been looking at some bench top jointers for a while now
which is the best?
the delta, i thought it would be good, but there are some reviews that say the table isnt flat
the craftsman, but i question the quality
or any others

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Vintage Stanley # 7 or 8. :^)

Woodcraft has a new Wood River #7 (Stanley Bedrock knockoff) on sale right now.

Oh, I bet you meant the kind with tails.

The only one I've seen with a cast iron bed is sold by Grizzly so that would be my choice.

Or one of the old Craftsman models if I could find one.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

I had a delta once…worked great other than a few passes convinced me I was making spears .

I never did figure out the engineering, just learned to flip it end for end on each pass (REALLY light passes to minimize the tearout). I gave it to my father-in-law years ago and he still uses it for bird houses and such.


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

You're probably better off looking for a vintage Delta or Craftsman than one of the new ones, IMO. Cheaper, too. My Craftsman King-Seely 4" jointer was $60, and it's a good tool, all cast iron.


----------



## RiverWood (Nov 4, 2010)

I like my old craftsman. I have fixed a lot of split chair seats with it. I favor it over my larger jointer for short boards. And yes, I agree with Michael, a number 7 or 8 handplane can do just as good if not better on 1 inch or less boards. Just clamp them together and plane both at once, result is a perfect match, assuming the surfaces clamped together are square


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

I had the jet combination jointer/planer benchtop model. As crank49 already mentioned, stick with a cast iron model, whether it be an older model or the grizzly. Most of the benchtop models have aluminum tables. The metal is really too soft to be a good surface for jointing. Dips start appearing the surface and it scratches real easy. While not impossible to work with, it causes problems and also lacks the heft you need in order to support the work more comfortably. The tradeoff is that you will have a much heavier machine to haul around the shop. Some folks will build a separate stand for it. Once you reach that point, you actually would be better off having a wheeled, full sized jointer, to work with. Depending on the work you do, the smaller jointer is more comfortable to work with for smaller boards.

Good luck on your search,

David


----------



## quicksilver (Apr 26, 2011)

My old 6" Craftsman joiner had a warped in feed table and the replacement table was worse.
But…..they did refund my money!
I gave up on Sears about 20 years ago. They now sell some outside brands at higher prices???
Is Sears big company face better than the local seller of woodworking machines?
Apex tools in Reno is great with problems and has good lines of communication with the company reps.
Just my humble opinion.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

I started with the Delta benchtop. Probably one of the more disappointing tool purchases I have ever made. It is OK for small boards, I guess. But it is hard to get the fence square to the table and keep it there. Upgraded to the Ridgid floor model, it was like night and day. If you have the room, I would say try to hold out for a full size model with an induction motor. They are a lot more machine, for not that much more $. The Delta just gathers dust in the basement now.


----------



## markswoodcraft (Aug 5, 2012)

i kind of figured that the older ones are better
thank you for your input, im monitoring CL


----------

